# Preschool teacher



## Sefidum

Hi there, new here.

I am currently working as a preschool-teacher in Sweden, wich is also my home-country. I am doing my best to learn japanese and aim to become fluent in both vocal and written japanese. 

My question is this, if I manage to learn japanese and pass the N1 level of the JLPT, would it be possible then to get a job as a preschool teacher in Japan? I aim to travel there in 2017 and see how it is to be there, but I would also know what my chanses of working and living there are. 

I have been working now for over 4 years and I have a degree from the university in Sweden (3.5 years education).

What is needed to work as a preschool teacher in Japan, with japanese kids? Would I need to study some in Japan in addition to my degree from Sweden? Would my japanese be "good enough" if I master the N1-level? I have heard that japanese parents don´t want foreigners to teach their children because of the language...

Thank you in advance.


----------



## giwee

Hi this is my first reply on the forum. I am a preschool teacher who works with 4 japanese teachers in australia. You will need fluency, license registration, and your chances will be better in an international school. we are looking for a preschool teacher to join us in sydney australia so I am just looking around the site. good luck , moving is a big thing. I can put u in touch with one of my teachers if u wish cheers Gilda from down under


----------

